# Cinque Terre Levanto



## TheMomentOfLive (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe IBC-User,

Ich werde in den Pfingstferien 1 Woche nach Levanto zum Enduro Touren fahren gehen. Ich weiß das dafür Städte wie San Remo oder Finale besser sind aber an diese kommen wir leider nicht so billig hin. 
Ich fahre ganz normal Enduro also hab auch keine Scheu vor etwas schwierigeren Abfahrten. 
An einem Tag werden wir die Superenduro Strecke von Sestri Levante fahren und dann habe ich noch diese Strecken von http://juramtbschool.de.tl/Cinque-Terre-Levanto.htm gefunden. Ich habe dem Betreiber dieser MTB-School bereits eine E-Mail geschrieben aber leider noch keine E-Mail erhalten und wollte daher fragen ob nicht einer von euch eine der Touren kennt und mir diese in GPS-Daten schicken kann. 
Über weitere Tourenvorschläge bin ich sehr erfreut und für alles offen. 
Bitte postet alles was euch einfällt, weil ich bis jetzt wirklich noch nicht viel mehr Touren gefunden habe. 

Ich danke für jede Hilfe!!
Ride on,
Ruben


----------



## Bolschter (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

war mit meiner Frau letzten Juli oberhalb von Bonassola im Hotel La Rossola.
Da führt direkt eine schöne gepflegte Single-Trail-Strecke von den Jungs hier ( https://www.facebook.com/groups/2319FREERIDELEVANTO/ ) vorbei.
Auf der Seite sind auch noch diverse andere Trails zu sehen.

Sind allerdings mehr gewandert, da Cinque-Terre viele Hm ohne Aufstiegshilfe bedeutet, und das bei viel Wärme.
Aber die Blicke sind irre !!

Viel Spass  Euch

Bolschter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## komamati-san (9. Mai 2013)

Hi, 
ich war vor 2Jahren mit Familie und Bike auf dem Campingplatz in Levanto - ein entspanntes Örtchen. Tourenmäßig orientiert hab ich mich vorher hier: http://www.liguriabike.it/mappe/liguria/pignone.html. Die trails oberhalb von Lavagiorosso, die letztendlich bei der Mine rauskommen (oder dran vorbei), kann ich nur empfehlen (grüne11, lila15). Uphill über die SS332 oder über Lavagiorosso. Für Enduristen ist das genau das richtige, für mich als CCler warn die Felsbrocken teils a bisserl groß. Auch anspruchsvoll: die grüne 19 kommend vom Pass zwischen Levanto und Monterosso. Viel Spass!


----------



## Ich bins! (19. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Infos.
Werd ich mal testen!


----------



## sympho (19. Juli 2013)

komamati-san schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war vor 2Jahren mit Familie und Bike auf dem Campingplatz in Levanto - ein entspanntes Örtchen. Tourenmäßig orientiert hab ich mich vorher hier: http://www.liguriabike.it/mappe/liguria/pignone.html. Die trails oberhalb von Lavagiorosso, die letztendlich bei der Mine rauskommen (oder dran vorbei), kann ich nur empfehlen (grüne11, lila15). Uphill über die SS332 oder über Lavagiorosso. Für Enduristen ist das genau das richtige, für mich als CCler warn die Felsbrocken teils a bisserl groß. Auch anspruchsvoll: die grüne 19 kommend vom Pass zwischen Levanto und Monterosso. Viel Spass!



Bist du auch ein paar CC-lastigere (ohne großen Felsbrocken) Touren gefahren?


----------



## komamati-san (30. Juli 2013)

Ja, es hat da auch Strecken mit S1 Niveau. Wobei man Flowtrails nicht erwarten darf, dafür ists zu felsig und steil dort. Die Dame im Touri-Office hatte auch nen flyer...
Kann der Thread-Ersteller mal erzählen, wie's so war zu Pfingsten?


----------



## TheMomentOfLive (30. Juli 2013)

Also wir waren direkt in Levanto und ich muss sagen es war ein genialer Urlaub! 
Ganz klare Empfehlung von mir ist der Bikeshop beim großen Park in der Nähe der Kirche von Fabio Bordone... dort gibt es trail maps und alles weitere... 
für die schwarzen trails empfehle ich downhill schlappen! ich hatte mit meinen baron und über 2,5 bar mehrere durchschläge...  
wir sind hauptsächlich die schwarzen pisten gefahren und sie waren sehr anspruchsvoll teilweise... zwar nicht steil aber es ist dort sehr ruppig! 
flowtrails wirst du kaum finden aber mit einem enduro ist berghoch und bergab alles fahrbar! 
ein kleiner tipp noch... fahrt einen tag mit den zug nach sestri levante (~30min) und sucht mal nach der superenduro strecke... die abfahrten waren unvergesslich und es war ein absoluter traum trail! 
insgesamt gesehen ist es ein tolles revier mit vielen trails und engagierten leuten (facebook gruppe levanto freeride) mit tollen ruppigen anspruchsvollen trails... platt gewallte schotterpisten werdet ihr nicht finden aber trotzdem viel spaß! 

außerdem ein tipp... nimmt euch lange anziehsachen mit... meine arme waren nach 5 tagen von oben bis unten blutig!


----------



## geosnow (19. November 2013)

vergesst das surfboard nicht, falls es wellen hat.


----------



## sun909 (8. September 2014)

Hi,
zwischendrin nochmals jemand da gewesen?

Welches ist die schönere Stadt dort zum biken?

Levanto?Bonassola?

Hatten aktuell Levanto im Auge:
http://www.campingalberodoro.com

war da schon jemand?

danke schön


----------



## Ich bins! (9. September 2014)

Hallo,

Levanto hat mir gut gefallen, den Rest kenne ich nicht.


----------



## sun909 (9. September 2014)

Ich bins! schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Levanto hat mir gut gefallen, den Rest kenne ich nicht.



Hi,
wo seid ihr gefahren? Was hat euch am besten gefallen? Eine Empfehlung für Tour, Restaurant oder ähnliche "must see"?

Danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich bins! (10. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich hatte mir aus dem Netz ein paar Karten besorgt wo farbige Touren unterschiedlicher Schwierigkeit
eingetragen waren. Nicht alle Strecken habe ich gefunden, teilweise fande ich die mittleren Strecken auch schwieriger als beschrieben, bzw. sie waren sehr verblockt.. 
Genau die Karte studieren, nicht jeder Weg am Meer zurück ist auch mit dem rad zu bewältigen, teilweise sind die Dörfchen ( in beide Richtungen gesehen) dort nur mit dem Zug verbunden. Genug Proviant einstecken.
Man findet in Levanto nicht allzuviele biker, verglichen mit z.B. Gardasee.

Must see: die angrenzenden Örtchen cinque Terre, biken ist allerdings verboten, das ist auch gut so, am besten mit der Bahn für wenig Geld zurück.
Gute Restaurants sind überall in allen Preisklassen zu finden.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## sun909 (10. September 2014)

Hi,
danke schön!
grüße


----------



## sun909 (29. September 2014)

Hi,
so, jetzt von einer Woche Levanto und Finale zurück 

Waren nur 2x biken, Wetter war zu gut und hat uns an den Strand verschlagen und Cinque Terre auch einen Tag erwandert werden.

Schwieriges Terrain, für uns als Enduro/fortgeschrittene AM Fahrer schon knackig. Haben keine Strecken für CC´ler/Anfänger gesehen. 
BikeKarte m.E. nicht sonderlich zu empfehlen, lieber GPS Tracks von der ital. Mountainbikekarte nehmen. Karte für CinqueTerre nutzlos, dort ist bis auf einen Weg Bikeverbot (und dafür gibt es eine Karte im empfehlenswerten TouriCenter).

Dafür sehr schön, tolle Küste, gemütliches Flair.

Cinque Terre sehr tourihaft, da waren wir froh, nur einen Tag gewesen zu sein. 

Bei mehr Fragen gerne hier melden oder per PN anschreiben. 

grüße


----------



## PackElend (25. März 2018)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich möchte gerne hier anschließen, da ich und meine Freundin überlegen über Ostern, Do Morgen hin und Di Abend zurück (von ~Zürich), die Region zwischen Santa Margherita Ligure und La Spezia anzusteuern. Die Meinungen zu dieser Regionen gehen doch teils ziemlich weit auseinander aber hat doch die Liguria Trophy MTB in Santa Margherita Ligure mit ihrer ersten Etappe begonnen und die Superenduro endete dort 2017. Aus diesem Grunde sind wir mal guter Hoffnung, das wir Strecken im Bereich S2 und S3 finden, es darf gerne auch mal verblockt sein. 
Richtung Finale wollen wir nicht, da es an Ostern höchstwahrscheinlich viel zu überlaufen ist und wir in dem Kampf um die letzten SChalffmöglichkeiten etc nicht teilnehmen wollen.
Unserer grössere Sorgen ist momentan eher das Wetter aber unabhängig davon hier die üblichen Fragen :

welche Campingplätze kann man den empfehlen, die Bewertungen sind ja teilweise ziemlich durchwachsen
GPS Daten gibt es einige auf GPSies, outdooractive, GPS Tour , liguriabike, bikemap.net aber fällt es schwer diese einzuschätzen 
Wir sind für jede Hilfe dankbar
grüsse 
stefan


----------



## Felger (25. Februar 2020)

Weiß hier jemand mehr? Bracco ist der Berg bei Moneglia

Ines Thomas treibt sich da gerade rum


----------

